# screening questions



## pat79

Come rendereste "screening questions" in Italiano? 
Domande selettive?
o

"Domande screening"


----------



## baldpate

Dai pat79 !  Un po' di contesto, per favore.

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?


----------



## pat79

Il contesto é: un'indagine di mercato

--------

"Domande preliminari"?


----------



## Danieloid

Domande informative?


----------



## pat79

Ci si riferisce alle domande preliminari (screening questions), dalle cui risposte dipende il proseguimento del sondaggio.


----------



## miri

Se sono quelle che servono per determinare il target, perchè non usi proprio "domande preliminari"? QUI  (secondo blocco, 3^ riga)


----------



## Danieloid

Per quanto ne so "screening" non significa "preliminari". Associato a _questions_ secondo me può significare letteralmente "domande per valutare, per esaminare, per testare." Se poi queste sono un primo blocco di domande dalle cui risposte dipende il proseguimento del sondaggio (ma perché non l'hai detto prima, quando baldpate ti ha chiesto il contesto?) allora probabilmente va bene "preliminari".


----------



## You little ripper!

I used to work for a market research company many years ago and 'screening questions' were asked before a survey was started to determine whether the person fitted into the category that was being targeted for that particular survey. If, for example, the target group (persons they were looking for) was persons between 21 and 30 years of age, one of the screening questions might be:

 "How old are you?" 
(a) Between 16 and 21
(b) Between 21 and 30
(c) Between 31 and 40
(d) over 40

The interview would proceed only if the person ticked 'b'.


----------



## Danieloid

Quindi una cosa tipo _domande selettive,_ ma direi che _preliminari_ è meglio, non si vuole mica spaventare nessuno…


----------



## baldpate

Credo che "screening" si usi per il processo di eliminare candidati che sono inadatti al sondaggio.  Quindi, "screening questions" dovrebbero essere soprattuto quelle domande con questo scopo, cioè di eliminare dal sondaggio i candidati che non hanno i richiesti caratteristichi (non sono del giusto ceto, non hanno il richiesto comportamento di consumo, hanno a giusta età, e così via).

Non so se "preliminari" ha questo significato in italiano.  In inglese, "preliminary" è meno specifico : vuol dire solo "quello che accade per prima" ("what happens first").

EDIT: I see I was again pipped at he post by Charles


----------



## Danieloid

Anche in italiano _preliminare_ vuol dire "che accade prima". Ma come si fa? Domande selettive? Domande a eliminazione? Not fair…


----------



## You little ripper!

baldpate said:


> Credo che "screening" si usi per il processo di eliminare candidati che sono inadatti al sondaggio.  Quindi, "screening questions" dovrebbero essere soprattuto quelle domande con questo scopo, cioè di eliminare dal sondaggio i candidati che non hanno i richiesti caratteristichi (non sono del giusto ceto, non hanno il richiesto comportamento di consumo, hanno a giusta età, e così via).
> 
> Non so se "preliminari" ha questo significato in italiano.  In inglese, "preliminary" è meno specifico : vuol dire solo "quello che accade per prima" ("what happens first").
> 
> EDIT: I see I was again pipped at he post by Charles





> _Charles Costante explains it better_


You did a much better job at explaining that than I did, baldpate! And in Italian!


----------



## uinni

A me viene in mente "domande pilota" ma molti storceranno il naso perché ormai siamo abituati ad usare l'inglese... :/

Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

These websites use "domande di screening". This is from one of them:

_Nel secondo caso le domande di screening, poste all'inizio del questionario online, consentono di identificare con precisione le quote del campione da *...*
_


----------



## Odysseus54

Eh - Baldpate ha ragione.  Solo che una espressione corrispondente in italiano non mi viene in mente.  Vediamo di avvicinarsi dal lato di espressioni simili - "screening process" e' la "selezione" , o la "preselezione".  "Is your secretary screening your calls ? " significa " La segretaria ti filtra le telefonate ? ".

Forse " domande filtro ? "   E' un neologismo ?


----------



## uinni

Odysseus54 said:


> Forse " domande filtro ? " E' un neologismo ?


 


(E non è neanche un neologismo).

Uinni


----------



## Danieloid

Ho letto "domande di preselezione", che non mi sembra male. Che ne dite?


----------



## You little ripper!

Odysseus54 said:


> Eh - Baldpate ha ragione.  Solo che una espressione corrispondente in italiano non mi viene in mente.  Vediamo di avvicinarsi dal lato di espressioni simili - "screening process" e' la "selezione" , o la "preselezione".  "Is your secretary screening your calls ? " significa " La segretaria ti filtra le telefonate ? ".
> 
> Forse " domande filtro ? "   E' un neologismo ?


There are plenty of Google listings for "domande filtro". In English, a 'filter question' is slightly different to a 'screening question'. 'Screening questions' are asked at the beginning of a survey to determine who is eligible to participate in the survey. A filter question determines the pathway taken through a questionnaire by a respondent after the person has been deemed eligible. For example, the question "What sort of car do you have?" would probably be preceded by the filter question "Do you have a car?" If you answer "No" to that question you would be filtered out and not asked the question about the sort of car you have. You would immediately proceed to the next question which might be about washing machines, and so on.


----------



## marco.cur

preselezione secondo me è la parola più adatta; indica la selezione di primo livello; domande filtro non mi piace.

Direi "domande preselettive"


----------



## miri

L'uso di "eligible" da parte di Charles (Hi!) mi ha fatto venire in mente la parola "idoneità". QUI si parla di "questionario di idoneità" (chiamato anche "screener", fra parentesi) usato  per selezionare le persone provviste dei requisiti necessari per partecipare al sondaggio

Edit:ripensandoci bene, la proposta di Daniel (domande di preselezione) mi convince sempre più


----------



## You little ripper!

miri said:


> L'uso di "eligible" da parte di Charles (Hi!) mi ha fatto venire in mente la parola "idoneità". QUI si parla di "questionario di idoneità" (chiamato anche "screener", fra parentesi) usato  per selezionare le persone provviste dei requisiti necessari per partecipare al sondaggio


Hi miri.  This translating website agrees with you.


----------



## pat79

Io credo che "domande di screening" o "domande preliminari" siano le migliori opzioni in questo contesto: un'indagine medica.


----------



## pat79

Charles Costante said:


> Hi miri.  This translating website agrees with you.


 

Interessante, quindi chissà possa essere reso con:

Domande di idoneità.

Ma mi rivolgo agli Italiani madrelingua, suona naturale e pertinente avere all'inizio di un sondaggio "Domande di idoneità"?


----------



## miri

Thank you, Charles!

Pat, ci dai le informazioni col contagocce
Se si tratta di un'indagine medica, "domande preliminari"  a me sembra la forma più adatta (sobria e neutra)


----------



## Odysseus54

Dipende se le domande hanno come risultato l'ammissione al resto del questionario o l'eliminazione, oppure se servono a 'dirottare' i partecipanti allo studio in una direzione piuttosto che un'altra.

Es. : se lo studio riguarda che so le mestruazioni, e' ovvio che una prima "screening question"  'sesso : maschio/femmina' e' una "domanda di idoneita' " , che la si voglia poi chiamare cosi' o no.

Se invece lo studio riguarda che so l'obesita', delle screening questions su eta', peso, attivita' fisiche svolte ecc ecc, possono servire a "filtrare" i partecipanti e dirigerli verso una parte successiva del questionario piuttosto che un'altra.  In questo caso, si tratterebbe di "domande di preselezione" o "di filtro", credo.


----------



## Gabbi

pat79 said:


> Io credo che "domande di screening" o "domande preliminari" siano le migliori opzioni in questo contesto: un'indagine medica.



Yes, I think "screening questions" when used in a market research context is a bit of a misnomer anyway as you can filter out unsuitable subjects by initial rules and conditions such as "If you are between ... and ... then please continue, otherwise..." etc.
Screening questions are usually of a technical nature asked by medical doctors to determine further modes of action with patients, or perhaps also by engineers when determining demands and needs of clients regarding machinery


----------



## pat79

Thanks all for your attention 

The survey has two parts: 1st is made up of Screening questions (more than 6 questions), asking e.g."How many patients do you visit with dysentery in a month?"

Then the second part of the survey is addressed only to a medical specialty e.g. Paedriatics.

To recap our options are: "domande di screening", "domande preliminari", "domande di idoneità", "domande di selezione".


----------



## hitomi_85

Rispolvero questo thread!
Quindi la parola "screneer", in questo contesto di "domande di screening" di cui parlate, può essere inteso come "preselezione/ valutazione preliminare/ questionario preliminare"?


----------



## stella_maris_74

hitomi_85 said:


> Rispolvero questo thread!
> Quindi la parola "screneer", in questo contesto di "domande di screening" di cui parlate, può essere inteso come "preselezione/ valutazione preliminare/ questionario preliminare"?



Ciao 
per favore inserisci la frase intera e il contesto specifico in cui tu hai trovato il termine "screener". Così com'è posta la domanda non abbiamo abbastanza elementi per rispondere.


----------



## hitomi_85

È l'indice di uno studio di ricerca medico.

Contesto:
"Part 1: *Screener*

  Part 2: Population

  Part 3: Other infos"


  In questa “part1” poi  ci sono delle domande molto generiche poste al medico che si sta candidando per partecipare a questo studio (la sua specializzazione, motivazione, esperienze precedenti…)


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi Hitomi - If you have the questions and can verify that they are indeed screening questions, then any one of your proposed translations would be fine.  I myself find the word "screener" here very unusual, as is of course the use of "infos" in Part 3. (Is it written that way in your text?) Makes me think this was not written by a native English speaker.


----------



## hitomi_85

Hi Joan, thanks for your contribute. I don't know if the writer is English mother tongue or not, but if you sayo it should be...  Thanks again!


----------

